# Verzauberungen usw. in WoD



## Rodanold (28. November 2014)

Hallo und Moin zusammen.

 

Ich hab mal ein paar ganz furchtbar dumme Fragen.

Gibt es in WoD nur noch Verzauberungen für Waffen, Ringe, Halsketten und Umhänge?

 

Sind die Schulterverzauberungen ( Inschriftenkundler ) und Hosenverzauberungen ( Lederverarbeitung, Schneider ) weggefallen?

 

Das selbe gilt für Juwelier-Steine. Hab noch nicht ein Ausrüstungsteil gefunden mit nem Sockel für Steine.

 

( Mein Main-Char ist inzwischen Lvl100 und hat ne GS von 611. )

 

 

Danke schon mal für die vielen sachkundigen Antworten.

Rodanold


----------



## Derulu (28. November 2014)

Gibt es in WoD nur noch Verzauberungen für Waffen, Ringe, Halsketten und Umhänge?
 

Ja, nur noch für diese Slots

 

 

 

 Sind die Schulterverzauberungen ( Inschriftenkundler ) und Hosenverzauberungen ( Lederverarbeitung, Schneider ) weggefallen?
 

Ja, sind sie

 

 

 

 as selbe gilt für Juwelier-Steine. Hab noch nicht ein Ausrüstungsteil gefunden mit nem Sockel für Steine.
 

Auch hir gibt es eine Änderung. Sockel können auf JEDEM Ausrüstunsslots drauf sein, sie sind aber "zufällig" (= ein und dasselbe Item kann einmal einen Sockel haben und beim zweiten mal droppen nicht)


----------

